# Spearing/angling in a spearhouse in MN?



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

Alright according to the book, it states that you may angle from a spearhouse if there are no spearfishing items in the house. I've heard twice from two different people that you can angle in a spear house if you see a walleye or whatever come in! Does anyone know for sure about this? Is it maybe a ND thing and I've just been hearing MN people talk about it and think it is in MN? Just Curious!


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

2006 legislative change - Spearing/angling

97C.371 SPEARING FISH.

Subd. 3. Restrictions while spearing from dark house. A person may not take fish by angling or the use of tip-ups while spearing fish in a dark house, except that a person may take fish by angling if only one angling line is in use and any fish caught by angling is immediately
released to the water or placed on the ice.
Frequently asked questions (faq)

* WHILE SPEARING, CAN YOU USE A TIP-UP?

Yes. While spearing, a person may use one angling line or one tip-up. The angling line or tip-up may be inside the house or outside the house.

* IS IT PERMISSIBLE TO JIG OR USE A SPOON IN THE SAME HOLE USED FOR SPEARING?

Yes. A person may angle and spear at the same time, and may angle and spear in the same hole.

* IS IT PERMISSIBLE TO HAVE A HOOK EMBEDDED IN A SUCKER BEING USED AS BAIT?

Yes. A person may angle and spear at the same time, a sucker minnow may be used as bait for angling. If a sucker, being used as spearing decoy, has a hook in it, that sucker/hook will constitute the one angling line which can be used while spearing.

THE LAW REQUIRES ANY FISH CAUGHT BY ANGLING (WHILE SPEARING) TO BE IMMEDIATELY RELEASED TO THE WATER OR PLACED ON THE ICE.

* DOES THAT REQUIREMENT APPLY TO FISH THAT ARE SPEARED?

No. That specific requirement is limited to fish taken by angling.

* CAN THE FISH BE IN A BUCKET THAT'S ON THE ICE, ON THE FLOOR OF THE HOUSE, OR IN A COOLER?

The purpose of this requirement is to prevent leaving game fish on the angling line in the water serving as bait. "On the ice" means not in the water, and can reasonably include being in a bucket, cooler, or on the floor of the house. The fish can be placed either
inside the house or outside of the house.

* IS IT PERMISSIBLE TO HAVE MORE THAN ONE SPEAR OR ONE ANGLING LINE IN THE HOUSE AT THE SAME TIME?

Each person may use one angling line while spearing. If two people are in a house and only one of them is spearing, the person spearing may use one angling line, and the person not spearing may use two angling lines. It is also permissible to have additional spears and angling equipment in possession in the house provided such equipment is not in use.

Rev. 12-8-2006/13:3


----------



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks ReKooH, where did you find all that info?


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/index.html


----------



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks again ReKooH!


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

No Problemo Just PM if you need Help With Anything Else


----------



## walleye_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

ReKooH said:


> No Problemo Just PM if you need Help With Anything Else


Im new to spearing for pike this winter i was wondering if you had any tips on what you use for decoy baits and and other tips for spearing pike in the river just pm me asap Thanks.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

shiney things, dare devils


----------



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

walleye_slayer said:


> ReKooH said:
> 
> 
> > No Problemo Just PM if you need Help With Anything Else
> ...


I'm not too sure if anyone spears in the river with the current and not sure the water is clear enough...anyways, as far as bait goes in MN we use BIG Sucker Minnows 6 inches to 12 inches the bait shops will sell them as "Decoys". As far as ND goes, I'm not sure if you can use Live bait that big over there, you will need to check the regulations!

Good Luck!


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

walleye_slayer said:


> Im new to spearing for pike this winter i was wondering if you had any tips on what you use for decoy baits and and other tips for spearing pike in the river just pm me asap Thanks.


I like to use one live "decoy" sucker minnow and a red and white light northern decoy. I've had my best luck with that. As far as harnesses go for the sucker minnow I like the ones that pierce the back, but some people like the ones that wrap around the fish. It's your call. 
As for the river, I guess set up so your hole is horizontal with the current in hopes that you will be able to keep your decoy's close to the hole.


----------



## north star (Feb 4, 2008)

new
•
A person may take fish by angling in a dark house if only one angling line is in use and any fish caught is immediately released or placed on the ice. For more information see the DNR Web site.

http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/rlp/regula ... ng2007.pdf


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

red an white fake decoy, usually 7-8 inches long. i NEVER use a live decoy, though people do like them, iv'e tried them but every time iv'e used on, the pike would just come in and smash it, they wouldn't just sit there and look at it like fake decoys, if they see a live fish, they're gonna want to eat it, it's instint, but if they see a fake decoy, they get curious, and come in to look at it up close, before they decide if they want to eat it or not. i have got lucky on the live dec's only a couple times, because sometimes they bite it and won't let go. Just lift ur sting and spear them, but that very rarely happened to me.


----------

